# How to approach employer about redundancy



## LJSilver (20 Apr 2012)

Hi all, 

Have been working in a job for about ten years, have progressed to become reasonably senior and would think that i would be thought of relatively highly.

The business i'm working in is in the process of changing considerably and it is likely in a number of years the workforce will be downsized or comprise of employees with different skills.  So it seems likely that at some stage the Company may look for voluntary redundancies or targeted redundancies but hard to know when.

Thing is that i that i think that i've got to the stage that i'm looking to do something new (change of industry) but  would probably need some redundancy payment to allow me the flexibility  to change professions.  

HAs anyone any suggestions about how to broach this with an employer.

THanks
LJS


----------



## Spear (20 Apr 2012)

I'm afraid it doesn't work that way. Redundancy is not a benefit for employees.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 Apr 2012)

LJSilver said:


> HAs anyone any suggestions about how to broach this with an employer.



Since the company would have to pay it out of it's own pocket in this case, what would be in it for them? Nothing, since they are not looking to make redundancies right now... If you could come up with some clear immediate benefits for them you might get some where otherwise it is a non starter.


----------



## Leper (21 Apr 2012)

I dont know in what industry you are working, but I know one thing, if your company is changing direction there is a good reason and it probably is to eventually to be sold on to new investor(s) - no prizes for guessing this. 

The first rule of selling on is having minimum of bums on seats.  You want redundancy, your employers will want redundancies so get to them before they get to you.  Ask them straight up, could be a win/win situation.


----------



## huskerdu (21 Apr 2012)

Leper said:


> The first rule of selling on is having minimum of bums on seats.  You want redundancy, your employers will want redundancies so get to them before they get to you.  Ask them straight up, could be a win/win situation.



Or, telling your boss that you want to leave, gives them a bargaining position. If they know you want to leave, they may offer you less.


----------



## LJSilver (21 Apr 2012)

Thanks for your responses.

To clarify - i realise that redundancy is not an employee benefit and is only offered where there is a genuine need for redundancy. 

I suppose where i am coming from is that it might suit the employer to make some redundant quietly at this stage rather than being included in any redunancies down the line. There have been a couple of redundancies in recent months which have been initiated by the employer and left some bad taste in other employees mouths. 

I'm happy to wait for the actual inevitable redundancies whenever they may come but it would suit me better to go now as i'm pretty confident that i would get a different job albeit at lower pay. The redundancy money would help the transitionary period i guess.

Thanks for your thoughts
LJS


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2012)

Leper said:


> The first rule of selling on is having minimum of bums on seats.



I disagree, people are the most important part of any business. The smaller the business the more true that it.


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2012)

Talk to someone in management/HR you trust, no harm in stating that were there ever to be redundancies you'd be happy to consider the option. Tell them you'd like to take several months off to do some travelling, but realise this isn't something that you'd do while in full time employment.

Our company made a lot of people redundant a few years back. Shortly afterwards, a guy resigned. If given the chance, he would have taken the package. If management had been aware of this, then they could have kept on a person that wanted to stay, given this guy the package instead, and saved many thousands in hiring a replacement. So all parties would have benefited.


----------



## Spear (23 Apr 2012)

I've previously seen the case where an individual made it known that he wanted to avail of redundancy before it was offered.  When it was offered, he was actually omitted from it, the assumption being that the employer felt that he would leave at some point anyway, thereby reducing their headcount even further.  

I've also seen the opposite case work where a trusted management/HR rep worked out a mutual win/win for employee and company.

As the above poster states, it all depends on trust.


----------



## shipibo (27 Apr 2012)

Spear said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't work that way. Redundancy is not a benefit for employees.




Can you explain what is " Voluntary Redundancy" ??

Benefit to both employer and employee, but interested in your perspective


----------



## shipibo (27 Apr 2012)

Spear said:


> I've previously seen the case where an individual made it known that he wanted to avail of redundancy before it was offered.  When it was offered, he was actually omitted from it,




I agree with this point, I have personal experience of people who took leave of absence, and people who stated they wanted redundancy omitted from the process.

When the process starts, if company states there needs to be changes in work practices, you could state in a letter you will be sticking to previous work practices, and assume that company will honour them if they are not taking your offer of redundancy up  ...

Example: more travel needed


----------



## putsch (27 Apr 2012)

Totally agree with posters saying be very cautious about mentioning your interest in redundancy. Companies will then assess you as someone potentially likely to leave for free - so why should they pay you to leave?

Leave without redundancy or stay and take your chances.


----------

